

HackerNews meetup at PyCon 2010 Atlanta - nailer

Hi HN,<p>Who's going to PyCon this year?<p>What's your real name?<p>What do you do with Python?<p>What are you interested in at PyCon?<p>Looking forward to anything in particular in Atlanta?<p>Want to grab a beer? I'm arriving on the 16th and would be happy to meet with any and all of you.
======
nailer
Mike. Coming from London.

Infrastructure development - monitoring, reporting, creating config tools,
glueware - for low latency trading environments (my background's in Linux).

During my time off, I work on Python Docx (the Word / OpenXML module), various
django sites, and a project doing natural language analysis of a popular web
forum.

At PyCon I'm looking forward to the NLTK talk - the OReilly book is very
academic and I'm looking forward to a more human guide to some of the topics -
and the Python payment talks.

I don't really know that much about Atlanta, would love to check out the local
cuisine (whatever their specialty is - like deep pizza in Chicago).

I love American and Canadian microbrews too, so I'm hoping there's some good
indie beer.

------
jackdied
Jack Diederich (my nick is an old UNIX login, "jackdiederich"[:8]). I'm an
invited speaker this year so I'll definitely be there.

At least two automated trading firms sent contingents to PyCon last year so
you won't be alone (I think both were state-side). As for microbrews? Although
it started with states that had odd blue laws for liquor licenses (limited
regular licenses but unlimited for on-premises brewing) you can now find
micro-breweries in every major city and most minor ones. PyCon always has a
beer BoF group.

~~~
nailer
You're the guy that wrote decorators! Wouldn't mind checking out your 'I love
graphs' lightening talk, there's a lot happening in that space and the
lightening talks are often the best content/time value of the whole
conference.

Must have missed the beer BoF last year, though managed to imbibe a fair bit
anyway (The Map Room in Chicago was great). Will check it out this year & see
you there.

------
bockris
I'll be there. Jay Graves from Austin TX

I do a lot of glue-ing and some internal app development using Python.

There is tons of stuff I'm interested in at PyCon 2010. Many of my session
slots are double and triple booked.

I don't know Atlanta, I've only flown through it on many occasions, so I know
the airport but nothing else.

------
wensing
Can we create a real meetup.com meetup or whatever it is the kids are using
these days for this?

